# Clean up crew



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, right now I'm Cycling a 55 gallon tank. All that's in the tank is 60 pounds of sand and two uncooked unseasoned shrimp. I don't have money to get LR just yet but I was wondering: When algae starts showing up, what will be best to just clean my sand and glass? I don't want to waste money on something that will starve.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i think without the live rock there wont be much to graze on, personally i would wait for live rock before adding anything


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree, you aren't going to get much growth without the LR.


----------



## McFishin' (Oct 8, 2008)

Well that is good news. I was afraid algae would get all over the glass and substrate, thanks guys!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You'll get some, just not much. You may be able to add, like 5 snails or so and it'll handle most of it. Or get a cleaning magnet and wipe the glass clean putting that junk into the water column to be skimmed out.


----------

